# vacuum coffee saver



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

just wondered if anyone uses one of these for storing beans, and if it is any better than an airtight container.

Mike


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm a regular home roaster. Some of my roasted beans go into kilner type jars, and others into Vac-u-vin coffee jars. Quite honestly, I cant detect any difference - but there again the beans are generally used within a week of roasting.

I've also seen details of a vacuum jar with a self-contained, battery-powered vacuum pump (have a look at Seattle Coffee Gear) - these are designed to automatically top up (I'm sure that's a wrong description) the vacuum as it starts to fail. I haven't seen these in the UK, though.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a Kilner Vacufresh storage container from Tkmaxx for coffee bean storage, it works well in terms of maintaining the partial vacuum. From a theoretical point it should maintain freshness for longer as in less oxygen to oxidise the beans but like VintageCM I have not noticed an appreciable difference in practise from my previous storage tubs which are Clickclack containers from New Zealand. Will stick with using the Vacufresh though with the others reserved for maturing my Vanilla sugar mixture for syrup making.

Don


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Coffee Creations in the UK used to sell these

They have a pump (like wine savers) to suck out the air through the one-way-valve and were under £10 each too

Might pay to check their website

Also check Fairfax and Coffee Hit's websites too. Banner links on the top and bottom of your pages


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

How about one of these?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Osh,

Had a look at this, then saw the reviews! a good idea though thanks


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

I saw them too - though only after I submitted my post. Sorry


----------



## AlexV (Aug 10, 2008)

We still have some of these in stock. They just aren't on the website. Get in touch direct if you are interested. http://www.coffeecreations.co.uk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Alex

That explains why I couldn't find the link to post


----------



## ajc-79 (Apr 18, 2010)

I find that by the time I get to the last 1/4 of a 250g bag of beans, the shots they make are far too quick. This is tamping with consistant pressure, not adjusting my grinder, etc.. and good quality beans that are recently roasted. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I adjust my grinder to compensate for the ageing process.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, thats the benefit of a tweakable grind setting on the MC2, I do the same as I get through a bag of beans.


----------

